# Tip for catching bagworm



## TifanyNL (Oct 4, 2013)

You don't have to shake the trees to catch one. You just have to hit the tree with your net and if there is one in there, you catch it. I discovered this accidentally when I hit a tree and caught a spider. I tried for three nights to catch a bagworm this way and finally caught one last night.

Wanted to pass that along so you all didn't have to pick up a ton of fruit.


----------



## Campy (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh wow, that's really good to know. I wasn't looking forward to getting stung by bees and having to pick up fruit. Thanks!


----------



## Pickles (Oct 4, 2013)

I have to try this! Celia needs one! Thanks!!


----------



## charmed girl (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, I will have to try it and see if it works for me


----------



## Korra (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for the tip! I have tons of fruit trees in my town


----------



## jenikinz (Oct 4, 2013)

THANK YOU...I have been getting stung like crazy and for nothing!  This will save me a lot of aggravation.  I haven't been able to find one yet.


----------



## Rendra (Oct 4, 2013)

I caught a bagworm after reading this thread. It totally works. Thanks TifanyNL.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 11, 2013)

You're a flipping genius! I caught one within five minutes of reading this. AND NO BEE STINGS!


----------



## lea (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! I have to try this!!


----------



## Sidewalk (Nov 11, 2013)

In order not to be stung by bees, once the hive drop i'll just do a " save and continue" the game. 

Once you back the bees will be gone. 

Hope this help.


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 11, 2013)

I just open my inventory really quick, which pauses the game; even the bees.  I take my time getting my net.  Then I hit B to resume action and as soon as the swarm approaches I hit A and capture them.  Most times I get the bee and the hive 5 out of 5 times!  I've gotten pretty good at this.  It was such a revelation to me to learn that opening your inventory pauses the game.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

My friends all run away a-little before they open their inventory to catch bees.

I haven't tried to catch a bee,spider, or bag-worm yet myself though.


----------



## little-l0vers (Nov 11, 2013)

Very useful tip! If only I knew this when there were still spiders


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 12, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> My friends all run away a-little before they open their inventory to catch bees.
> 
> I haven't tried to catch a bee,spider, or bag-worm yet myself though.



I sometimes do that, too!  Yesterday I ran over one of my flowers and destroyed it.  Ugh...it was one of my pink tulips.  But at least I caught the bee and got 2,500 bells out of it.  3,000 with the hive.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Merelfantasy said:


> Totally worked!



The swinging at the trees for the bagworm, or the inventory trick for catching the bee?  Or both?  Anyway, congrats!  I was so happy when I got my first bagworm!  It seems that my villagers like them.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Nov 12, 2013)

Totally worked!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting, nice find. 

To bad they're not worth much.... :/


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 12, 2013)

Nah, they're not worth much.  But the villagers like them and the museum likes them.  And for me, 3,000 bells per incident isn't bad.  Covers my normal shopping for the day.


----------



## JingleJingle (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks! It really helped.


----------



## :: Ahri :: (Dec 26, 2013)

Sidewalk said:


> In order not to be stung by bees, once the hive drop i'll just do a " save and continue" the game.
> 
> Once you back the bees will be gone.
> 
> Hope this help.


That's actually super useful, I never thought of that!


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for this! I had no idea how to get a bagworm without getting stung by bees and having to carry around so much fruit, and it didn't take me at least 5 minutes to catch one!


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 19, 2014)

I feel bad for the people hunting everywhere for bagworms. One day I walked along and randomly shook a tree for the heck of it and a bagworm popped out xD


----------



## Kgrinde (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## lindamichelle1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Just caught one by just hitting the trees with my net. definitely works! hit every tree in my town and nothing, went into a building and came out and started again and about half way through got one!


----------



## Marisska (Feb 22, 2015)

ooh, this seems helpful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AllisonCypress (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll have to try this!!  Thank you


----------



## Silversea (Feb 23, 2015)

Make sure you hit the trees with the net from both sides. Otherwise you can still miss it. I hit the same tree from the left side twice and then randomly from the right, and then caught a bagworm that time.

And don't forget if you go inside a building, all insects reset so then you can go around again. There is an insect "limit" so once you make a circuit around the town no more will spawn until you scare some off or catch them, but this is time consuming and it easier just to wipe them by entering a building.


----------



## Delibird (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, I've had this game for over a year and I didn't know this... A+ topic thank you c:


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 23, 2015)

I figured you could since you can still catch it once it goes back into the tree. I just didn't realize they were also in the fruit trees. x0D


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh my god I love you for this tip! Unfortunately I caught mine yesterday, after many bee stings  Oh well, it will be useful if it definitely works with the spiders!


----------

